# Transfer funds from AIB to BOI



## podgerodge (27 Sep 2006)

I'm trying to transfer circa €17k from my AIB account to a BOI account - AIB internet banking have a daily limit of 5k and told me to go to any branch.  AIB Dame street (not my branch) said they can't do inter bank transfers for more than 5k.  Rang my branch - would only do a 'same day value' transfer which would cost €25 because "the cheap way of sending international payments doesn't apply to domestic payments which can be only done same day value"

They then suggested either getting a bank draft or doing transfers on the internet over 4 days.

This whole thing sounds baloney.  I can transfer €100k to a foreign bank to clear in a couple of days for 25 cent charge and I am powerless to do the same domestically?


----------



## gotsomenow (27 Sep 2006)

I had the same problem recently with AIB, I was trying to send a large sum abroad and they would not do it at the branch where I was situated at the time.  I had to go to my branch where I had my account.  

Interestingly enough, I phoned the BOI branch where I was situated that day and they said they would have no problem transferring it for me, and they would just open an account for me.  Just like that! Unfortunately I didnt have the paperwork needed to open an account as AIB refused to give me a statement to show the BOI in the same area.

Also with foreign transfer the max is 50k with AIB.


----------



## podgerodge (27 Sep 2006)

My AIB branch rang me back - confirmed they could do a 5 day electronic transfer but would prefer to do a bank draft for me and POST it to Bank of Ireland for me...but I think posting drafts is a bit dodgy..


----------



## MugsGame (27 Sep 2006)

When I ran into this problem before, I hand-delivered a draft. Next time I'm going to try [broken link removed] (no limit!) and then transfer from Rabo to the final destination (again, no limit.). It should take 2-3 days. You can open a Rabo account with €1, but  the money mover facility takes about a week to setup, so probably isn't an option for you this time.


----------

